

Should You Have Phone Insurance? - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2013/05/07/phone-insurance/

======
rajupp
In India we never had this concept of phone insurance. I guess Nokia was the
first to introduce it in partnership with some company few months back.

------
RaduTyrsina
I definitely don't need it :D

